# Can a dog be too calm?



## Indiana

Well I can't really help as mine are so food-focused it's ridiculous. However, they're all different; also maybe your guy just needs to adjust for a while. Especially since he's older. He might be feeling insecure and even a bit depressed, not because of being in your good home but residually, from his kennel life. So I would just continue to make him feel safe, loved and happy, try to find things that he does like (like squeaker balls maybe? car rides? rolling in the grass on your backyard?), and probably with some more time he'll start to feel secure enough to start engaging.


----------



## petitpie

He probably never learned how to interact because of being in a kennel until now. You can teach him to play and to like treats and toys.


----------



## tortoise

MyMiles said:


> I just adopted Miles 2 weeks ago. He is a retired breeder who, as far as I know, spent most of his life in a dog kennel/run. He is _very_ well mannered, and the most mellow dog I think I've ever met.
> 
> I know his foster mom (who also happened to be a professional dog trainer and animal behaviorist) taught him some basic obedience, but he would only work for her. I've tried working with him on basic commands (sit, down, etc) but nothing seems to motivate him to work with me.
> 
> Now, I know he's probably still adjusting to his new life, but in two weeks he's never showed any interest in his selection of toys, he turns his nose up at normal dog treats, hotdogs and chicken will get his attention, but not his focus. I've even stuffed a kong with peanut butter and chicken pieces, but once it proved challenging to get the goodies from the center, he lost interest.
> 
> So far, his favorite thing seems getting ear and neck rubs, preferably while curled up in someones lap. He would cuddle with people all day if he could. The only problem is that it's hard to train a snoring dog.
> 
> What do you do to engage you poodles?


I fostered a lurcher with similar temperament. I was surprised that he simply didn't need training. He was just chill and well-mannered without "obedience" training. Which is good because he was not particularly interested in food or toys. 

If he's well behaved and not having problem behaviors, I'd say let him be the chill dog that he is and love him for it.


----------



## fjm

I suspect he needs time. Give him another month or two, and then try again. If he has spent most of his time kennelled he may well have got used to snoozing his days away, and is now revelling in the comfort of human company while he does so. I would keep any training sessions very short and very easy, with super good treats, so that they become a high point of his day, along with walks. And go for really easy Kong stuffings, until he has learned how they work.

He sounds a charming, mellow dog - enjoy him!


----------



## Ladywolfe

What is Miles' age?


----------



## liljaker

MyMiles said:


> I just adopted Miles 2 weeks ago. He is a retired breeder who, as far as I know, spent most of his life in a dog kennel/run. He is _very_ well mannered, and the most mellow dog I think I've ever met.
> 
> I know his foster mom (who also happened to be a professional dog trainer and animal behaviorist) taught him some basic obedience, but he would only work for her. I've tried working with him on basic commands (sit, down, etc) but nothing seems to motivate him to work with me.
> 
> Now, I know he's probably still adjusting to his new life, but in two weeks he's never showed any interest in his selection of toys, he turns his nose up at normal dog treats, hotdogs and chicken will get his attention, but not his focus. I've even stuffed a kong with peanut butter and chicken pieces, but once it proved challenging to get the goodies from the center, he lost interest.
> 
> So far, his favorite thing seems getting ear and neck rubs, preferably while curled up in someones lap. He would cuddle with people all day if he could. The only problem is that it's hard to train a snoring dog.
> 
> What do you do to engage you poodles?


For comparison, Sunny, my rehome from a breeder at 3 1/2 has been with me for 8 months now. He was very well socialized, she started showing as a pup (so was used to being handled, around people, etc.) and lived in her home, as all her dogs do, and had the run of the place. Even he was so calm, reserved when I got him in September. Slowly, as he becomes comfortable in his new home, he starts relaxing, letting his guard down, playing with toys (but nowhere near the interest in them my former mpoos had). I think that's alot to expect in 2 weeks ---- IMO.


----------



## tortoise

I've met ONE dog with similar temperament. He didn't need training, he was just chill and well-mannered. (Which is good because he didn't want food, toys, or praise and training would have been a huge challenge.) I've met dogs that are polite and well-trained but they don't know what "sit" or "down" means. You don't need obedience training necessarily if you have a dog like that.

Let him be the chill dog he is and love him for it. If he becomes more engaged after a couple of weeks, good. And good that you didn't stress him in that time trying to be hi best friend. Some dogs have no problem transitioning between homes. Other dogs stress out until they are familiar with every squeaky spot in the floor, what the doors sound like, what the cars sound like, and daily patterns. These dogs often do well if they are given structure and mostly left alone.


----------



## mom24doggies

I'm with everyone else, I think he just needs time. It can take a few months for dogs to adjust to new homes and allow their true colors to shine. In the meantime, I would keep building his trust and doing things with him that you already know he enjoys. And keep trying to find things that motivate him. I think it's great that he's naturally well behaved though...imagine if he were naughty and you couldn't find what motivates him...yikes! 

Actually, I did go through something a bit similar when I first got my old dog, Pepper, at the age of 8. She had been trained using (I think) positive punishment only, and by a first time dog owner to boot. She'd never been rewarded for good behavior, only punished for bad. I suppose she probably got a "good girl" when she did something right. On top of that, she was moved from house to house and caretaker to caretaker many times...nothing was ever stable in her life. Needless to say, she was a bit crazy and had quite a few behavioral issues when I got her. (funny thing was, she knew her basic commands better than any dog I know...but she's also very willing to please, she hates to make anyone unhappy. I suppose that helped.) And then, as I started working with her, I realized this dog didn't know about being rewarded for good behavior!! She liked food and toys, she just couldn't understand the concept of working for them. So I had to start with teaching her about rewards....basically just asking simple things of her (sit, down) and generously rewarding her until it finally clicked for her. All that to say, maybe that's your boy's problem? Does he perhaps not understand that he can be rewarded if he works? You said he would do things for his foster mom....what did she use to motivate him? 

Hope my book helped you just a little.  Good luck!


----------



## outwest

It sounds like he never learned to play and have fun, poor thing. It might be challenging, but I bet he opens up some in the next couple of months. Instead of trying to train him right now, maybe you could take him fun places, let him see the world outside of a kennel. He also sounds starved for human affection, which is why he wants to lie on your lap. Maybe he thinks you will disappear otherwise. He might be a little depressed.


----------



## MyMiles

Thanks for all of the reassurance! I guess I'm just impatient; I've seen flashes of spunk (usually right after I come home, or just after a good successful potty break) and wish I could see him that happy and goofy more often. 

I have been holding off on major training sessions so far, but we're struggling a bit with house-training and crate training. He had it down at his foster home, but I think it was easier to figure out were the 'potty' area was, since there were other dogs in the house. It would be easier to teach a bell signal, or make crate training a game if he were more outgoing. 

I think he may have had some clicker training at his foster home, so I'll continue that with him, and not push him too hard with commands until he's more comfortable.


----------



## tortoise

MyMiles said:


> Thanks for all of the reassurance! I guess I'm just impatient; I've seen flashes of spunk (usually right after I come home, or just after a good successful potty break) and wish I could see him that happy and goofy more often.
> 
> I have been holding off on major training sessions so far, but we're struggling a bit with house-training and crate training. He had it down at his foster home, but I think it was easier to figure out were the 'potty' area was, since there were other dogs in the house. It would be easier to teach a bell signal, or make crate training a game if he were more outgoing.
> 
> I think he may have had some clicker training at his foster home, so I'll continue that with him, and not push him too hard with commands until he's more comfortable.


You don't need to clicker train for bell training. You can imprint it and it is really easy. Put the bell at nose level. Ring it every time before you open the door. Don't bother asking the dog to do it. Just ring the bell = door opens. Someday the dog will accidentally bump the bell. Say "yes" or whatever your marker is, and run over and open the door! It will be about a week after that when your dog gets curious and bumps it with his nose. You go open the door. Let him back in an give a treat. He'll probably do it 3 - 4 times in a row. Do the same thing each time. So your dog is going to start ringing the bell to get attention. Give him a time-out before he can come back in. (Must be weather-appropriate). For mild weather, I "time out" the door for 10 minutes. For bad weather I only "time out" until the dog leaves the deck. So going outside and truning around to come inside is not acceptable AFTER your dog understands that he can make the door open by ringing the bell.

Clicker training the bell is really hard when you want it to be one of the first behaviors the dog learns but you don't have engagement or good clicker communication. Imprinting ends up being faster and WAY LESS STRESSFUL for the dog. 

It's as simple as "squeaky floor means someone is on the stairs" or "ding sound means someone will go into the kitchen" or "buzzing sound means people are home in the garage". These are the hundreds of sequences he is learning right now in the first 2 weeks. Adding one more - "bell means going outside" is easier NOW than any other time.


----------



## MyMiles

Woops! I somehow posted this question twice! 

I think you're right. I do need to give him more time to get comfortable with his new house and schedule. I am lucky that he's so manageable, but wish I could find a special reward for when he has a successful potty break or something to distract him when he's alone. Based on his reaction to people leaving the house, I'm afraid that I'll have to deal with anxiety issues down the road if I can't provide some positive games with being alone.


----------



## Nawal

If human attention is the best reward for him maybe that should just be the best training tool. I am not saying deprive him from attention unless he does something right, but positive reinforcement at the right times and not over doing cuddle time at normal times may actually help him with the anxiety.

Puppet had separation anxiety and is still prone to crying if I have to come and go quickly For example, she is pad trained because I discovered that me coming home to let her out at lunch time and leaving within minutes caused her more anxiety than staying calm throughout the work day once I had left. I am not saying it will work for your dog, but I think when you guys get to know each other better you will discover what works best for him. 

I had to gradually make Puppet comfortable being alone, first in a crate, then months and months she would have free roam of my bedroom only, with the door closed, and finally she can stay by herself and have full access to the house, butI still have to keep her busy wit food as I am leaving so she does not seem to care about the key turning when I lock the door lol.

I am no dog expert but I think sometimes you cannot fully eliminate the issue, but you can have a schedule and a routine that minimizes the anxiety to the point where it does not flare up.

I think you got very lucky with him!


----------



## outwest

My whippet is like that most of the time. He did not require much training at all. He's chill about everything. He doesn't heel by my side because he moseys along most of the time. My poodle is the complete opposite. 

He could be still adjusting or he could not know how to play. He could also be a little depressed. I wouldn't worry about training him right now other than house rules. Instead take him places with you outside so he knows there is a big, fun world out there. I bet in a month or two he'll be a different guy.


----------



## liljaker

Again, I think you need to remember it has only been a short time. The dog is probably figuring it all out --- it took Sunny awhile longer since his trip here was horrendous and the initial time was primarily spent learning nothing scarey was going to happen. Poodles, in addition to being very versatile, area also so smart. Sunny takes a longer time observing and analysing things ---- it seemed that each month he got more comfortable and more of his personality has come out. I never dealt with this before, either; I have owned poodles for 30 years but got all as puppies at 10-12 weeks, so that's totally different. I am not sure what I expected, but it does take time for a rehomed older dog to come out and "get his groove."


----------



## BecBall

He sounds exactly like my boy, Buddy. I got him from a breeder who was intending to breed from him but he grew too tall. He's a 13 inch tall toy. 

When we went to pick him up he was 7 months old, lived outside in a run, had never been in the house or car, had never met a small child and had no name.

In saying that, what a wonderful little man! He is also VERY chill, has no interest in toys and is very well mannered due to his quiet nature. I never have to get cranky with him, he's very sensitive to changes in the tone of my voice, I just have to tell him "oowaa" and he gets the message 

I say you have a winner, my Aunt can't believe I have poodles that are so calm and don't bark. :angel:


----------



## MyMiles

No name? That's so sad! At least Miles had a name- it was awful, but at least he had one. 
It is nice to have such a calm dog around - I think I've heard him bark on maybe three occasions and he behaves like a perfect gentleman when kids at the park want "pet the pretty poodle."

He has gotten more lively now that he's settled in, but still has pretty low drive. I'm in a basic obedience class with him right now, and have such a hard time getting him moving once he is in a 'sit' or 'down'. Even the English Bulldog was showing more motivation than Miles last time we were there. :doh:


----------



## Trillium

It sounds like your boy is very much like my Sporty was. 

My Sporty dog came to live with us when he was 4. He had been living in a kennel in a barn with a ton of other dogs. He was the most mellow, well behaved boy ever. My neighbours used to say he was like a living gund toy They would almost laugh when they saw him run and comment that they didn't know he could actually do that. He was a couch potato all his life and he was oh so grateful. 

He never learned to play with toys and wouldn't wrestle or anything like that. If he picked up a toy he might chew it once or twice then he would drop it like he wasn't supposed to have it. 

That said he was also my shadow and went with me everywhere, he had wonderful manners and just wanted to be with us. I loved him to death. He was the easiest dog we ever had. Honestly the only times he ever really got animated was when chasing a squirrel (they were the enemy) or houseflies or if we took him to the dog park. That is until we got Betty Jo and Jenny he used to love to play with them. 

But truth be told he just loved to loaf and hang out with his people. He loved kids and was a wonderful dog. 

Truthfully I think you are lucky if he turns out like my Sport was. Just give him some time. Sport did learn a few things with us but it took time. We never needed to teach him a lot he was just so easy.


----------

